# Demodulador ASK



## jaimepsantos (Jun 24, 2011)

Saludos foro!
De antemano gracias, bueno para ver si ven como demodular una señal ask de la mejor forma lo que tengo es la señal ask con su portadora de 115KHZ y con 200mV de amplitud con un switch simulando la modualcion ask, viene un LM358 como amplificador no inversor para elevar ese voltaje sin importarme que se pierda la parte negativa, de hecho lo mejor seria usar solo la fuente de 5V por eso ese opamp, bueno continuando el diodo me baja .7 V por que el operacional no me va a dar cero, el capacitor me filtra la señal o por lo menos es lo queria que hiciera la otra resistencia es la de base de 100 ohms para asegurarme que se sature el transitor y ya en si el transistor como low side driver para que me de la salida invertida. Lo que he podido ver en la simulacion es que una vez que la señal me manda cero el transistor tarda mucho en reponerse debido a la descarga del capacitor ya intente cambiarlo por uno mas pequeño pero la señal se distorsiona.  Bueno no creo que este tan mal la idea pero de seguro hay un error de planta o una solucion mejor.






_Modulacion ASK_


_Simulacion en Mulisim_


_Resultado de la simulacion_

Se incluye el archivo formato Multisim 11, muchas gracias por su atencion , ademas no importa que la señal salga invertida se soluciona cambiando el transistor de posición, solo que el multisim me marca error gracias de verdad cualquier aporte sera muy agradecido


----------



## josue_electronico (Abr 20, 2012)

muy bueno gracias!


----------

